

Research summary: When and how to use caffeine to be more productive - cwan
http://lesswrong.com/lw/1w1/coffee_when_it_helps_when_it_hurts/

======
bryanlarsen
To take advantage of caffeine, it must be used sparingly. If you drink 5 cups
a day, that extra cup will do very little. OTOH, if you drink 1 a week, that
single cup provides an amazing boost. Remember, a single cup of coffee a day
is enough to addict most people. If you're addicted, that cup of joe you drink
in the morning isn't "waking you up", it's eliminating your caffeine
withdrawal symptoms.

The other benefit of caffeine is that it provides a significant effectiveness
booster to many other drugs, like ASA, ibuprofen and acetaminophen.

------
Semiapies
A grab-bag of study links ending in "But the issue is convoluted enough that
I'm unsure."

